
New: YC Jobs Page - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#11jun07
======
paul
Why aren't there comments on the job postings?

~~~
pg
I could enable it easily enough. But I thought that if people had questions
they could just ask the posters, and they could if they wanted modify the
post.

~~~
elq
Please do add comments... I don't really like being snarky, but in lieu of
comments I've added a post about one of the loopt jobs -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=27310>

------
inrev
PG said hiring is obsolete, so what is the need for a jobs page on ycombinator
:D

~~~
pg
Joining a newly founded startup is different. It may legally be hiring, but in
practice it can be more like being a cofounder.

------
joshwa
It would be helpful to see what city these jobs are in from the listing
page...

~~~
pg
Ok, I added locations to the titles; presumably new submissions will follow
suit.

~~~
joshwa
thanks!

------
dawie
Why is there no link in the top menu?

~~~
pg
Coming soon. (The link was initially only visible to YC founders; I'll turn it
on for everyone in the next release in a couple hours.)

Edit: It will be more than a couple of hours. The good news is, the next
release will have some big improvements.

~~~
vlad
Aha! I always suspected there was a secret area for YC founders. ;)

~~~
pg
Actually there isn't a secret _area_ , at least not yet. I just turn on links
to new stuff for them first, so they can find the bugs for me.

------
dpapathanasiou
Could you prevent the job items from intermingling with the regular news page
items?

~~~
pg
That's intentional. The companies used to submit links when they were hiring,
and I've tried to reproduce that. They'll slide off the frontpage like any
story. The site just looks odd at the moment because there was accumulated
demand.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Well, if they must be together, could they be tagged consistently as "jobs"
(e.g.) so they can be filtered out of the feed?

Alternatively, could you consider grouping all the job items under a separate
page tab, next to "new | best | leaders | submit" or just use another
subdomain for them, e.g. jobs.ycombinator.com?

Not everyone who reads news.yc is looking for a job, after all.

~~~
Tichy
I don't think it will be that flooded with job postings, given that only YC
companies post there.

